# "Travelling"



## has00san (Mar 1, 2011)

Travel gives you an opportunity to relax and de-stress. It decreases burnout. Even if it's a business trip that forces you to put in longer hours at a conference, focus on the fact that you're in another country or city. Traveling can be stressful, especially if your trip consists of a lot of sightseeing, your meetings involve a variety of languages or your destination is a bustling metropolis. But travel stress is positive stress, not the kind of anxiety caused by work or tension related to home life. Stress reduction, however you accomplish it, is always healthy.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Airguns help me relieve stress. Not reading a sales pitch...


----------

